# Modulo MP3 con ruido



## BitcomElectronica1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Hola, Alguien puede ayudarme, Tengo un modulo mp3 QFX lo adapte a una bocina Kicker amplificada, el reproductor mp3 tiene 2 conector para 2 bocinas, cada conector tiene un pin señal + y otro señal -,  no tiene tierra como tal, el cable negro y rojo de cada conector me da audio, por lo tanto conecte un cable de cada conector al jack hembra de 3.5, y funciona perfectamente bien. el problema es que tengo un ruido(Pequeño silvido, chillido, de fondo).

Hice las siguiente pruebas:

tome la señal desde antes de los amplificadores 8002a, y sigue igual

puse una fuente de alimentación aparte (cargador de celular) y sigue igual

Por favor, Ayúdenme, saludos. ...


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 19, 2017)

Quizas ese modulo ya genere un "silbido" desde el microcontrolador que decodifica el MP3.
Recuerda que si las salidas no tienen masa (tierra, GND, etc) comun, es porque es una salida en modo puente o bridge. Se debe colocar un capacitor entre el + de cada salida a la entrada de audio del preamplificador/amplificador.
Quizas se pueda colocar un filtro pasabanda o algun otro para eliminar parte de ese silbido.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 19, 2017)

sube una foto de la placa en cuestió, con la placa te entregan una hoja de datos con las conecciones y cables con enchufe.
He utilizado montones de esas placas de distintas marcas y no he tenido problemas


----------



## cwva (Jul 26, 2018)

Lamentablemente los nuevos módulos chinos tienen esa falla, yo he instalado más de 100 módulo sin problema, pero, he comprado 30 más, a diferentes proveedores y, o casualidad, hacen ése pitido que mencionas, lo he alimentado independientemente, he utilizado fuente lineal (grado, puente diodos, capacitor de 4700uf x25v y 7809), fuente conmutada, alimentado a 3.7, 5, 9 y 12v,, incluso con batería, cable apantallado, tanto en alimentación como en salida de audio y, sigue el famoso pitido, lo hace en BT , en Línea, incluso en radio, si subes el volumen del módulo es como que el sonido tapa al pitido, pero sigue escuchándose de fondo y además de molesto, se pierde calidad de sonido.
Lo que he visto de diferente respecto a los anteriores módulos es el Detalle, antes usaba de 6 a 10 MHz y los nuevos utilizan de 26 MHz, el problema es el procesamiento, incluso al dar Mute, queda display parpadeando y resulta que mientras está apagado el display, no hace el pitido. O es problema del controlador del display o el modulador de voz, trataré de ver el tema de eliminar la voz que avisa en inglés que está BT conectado, línea o radio. Pero por lo pronto, los nuevos módulos son un problema grave


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2018)

Hay muchos módulos puedes poner una foto para identificarlo?


----------



## cwva (Jul 27, 2018)

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 27, 2018

Ése es el modelo que presenta el problema del pitido


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2018)

Yo tengo de este otro tipo





Este otro




Al menos todos estos sin problemas


----------



## cwva (Jul 31, 2018)

97% solucionado. 
Conseguí 2 transformadores de aislación de 600 a 600 ohms, relación 1:1 (600 ohms de impedancia, unos 50 ohms resistivos... Al multímetro en resistencia), le coloque 1 Capacitor de 10uf 25v a la entrada y otro igual a la salida, y, ualaaa.... Funciona muy bien, adiós ruidos, al Max apenas se escucha un leve pitido muy oculto. No se pierde nada de calidad ni de nivel... Yo medio el transformador y, en un lado me daba z 612 (52 ohms) y, del otro lado, z568 (unos 45 ohms) por lo que usé éste último de entrada, de ésta forma, apenas aumenta la salida respecto de la entrada. Anteriormente había probado aislar el gnd con un capacitor de 1000 uf.... Pero había ruido, poco, pero se escuchaba, con los trafos de aislación apenas se percibe.
Yo puse unas resistencia en la entrada, original de 1k, luego las cambié por las instaladas de 0.47...


----------



## Humphrey (Abr 6, 2019)

Hola, pues tambien tengo ese detalle del ruido,


cwva dijo:


> 97% solucionado.
> Conseguí 2 transformadores de aislación de 600 a 600 ohms...........


Crees que si pongo un opamp en lugar del trafo, tambien se pueda solucionar? ya que un trafo lo veo dificl de conseguir.


----------



## cwva (Abr 6, 2019)

No. Sólo con trafo de aislación. Los tragos puedes sacarlos de los antiguos módem. Por eBay o MercadoLibre también se consiguen, son de 600 - 600 ohms y, por supuesto, una fuente independiente o sacar la alimentación con sus diodos y Capacitor independiente del trafo de la fuente del equipo. Los gnd deben estar separados, por ello el trafito de aislación


----------



## mostrin (Abr 7, 2019)

Si yo tengo unos similares y ha sido un dolor de cabeza  lo que hago es soldar la tierra directo a masa del regulador y en la alimentacion del modulo 3 resistencias en paralelo de 220 ohms y un capacitor  de 100 o 200 uf .


----------



## tiago (Abr 7, 2019)

Yo me adapté uno en el coche, con un marco hecho con impresora 3D, algo cutre pues lo tuve que pintar con un negro inadecuado.  Conectado al AUX de la radio, no he tenido problema de ruidos extraños en ningún momento.

Saludos


----------



## mostrin (Abr 7, 2019)

si hay muchos modelos  y tipos diferentes de estos modulitos pero el que sale ruidoso aunque lo alimentes con bateria  de litio o de cualquiera meten ruidos o zumbidos


----------



## Humphrey (Abr 7, 2019)

mostrin dijo:


> en la alimentacion del modulo 3 resistencias en paralelo de 220 ohms y un capacitor  de 100 o 200 uf .


y para que las resistencias, que funcion cumple?
PD: todomi sistema es a bateria.


----------



## mostrin (Abr 7, 2019)

Limita la corriente creo yo porque incluso al poner una memoria usb no se calienta , y si lo conectas directo al eliminador de 12 volts sin resistencias se calienta la usb.


----------



## Humphrey (Abr 7, 2019)

Puedes subir el diagrama por favor mostrando?


----------



## mostrin (Abr 8, 2019)

Tambien te sirve una de 82 Ohms a 1 watt  en vez de 3 de 220 ohms


----------



## Midori (Sep 18, 2019)

cwva dijo:


> 97% solucionado.
> Conseguí 2 transformadores de aislación de 600 a 600 ohms, relación 1:1 (600 ohms de impedancia, unos 50 ohms resistivos... Al multímetro en resistencia), le coloque 1 Capacitor de 10uf 25v a la entrada y otro igual a la salida, y, ualaaa.... Funciona muy bien, adiós ruidos, al Max apenas se escucha un leve pitido muy oculto. No se pierde nada de calidad ni de nivel... Yo medio el transformador y, en un lado me daba z 612 (52 ohms) y, del otro lado, z568 (unos 45 ohms) por lo que usé éste último de entrada, de ésta forma, apenas aumenta la salida respecto de la entrada. Anteriormente había probado aislar el gnd con un capacitor de 1000 uf.... Pero había ruido, poco, pero se escuchaba, con los trafos de aislación apenas se percibe.
> Yo puse unas resistencia en la entrada, original de 1k, luego las cambié por las instaladas de 0.47...



Pero entonces Luis, lo que entendí es que el problema no es de la fuente, si no de la salida del audio hacia el preamplificador, yo ando con ese mismo problema, lo que si me gustaría es no utilizar una fuente independiente para alimentar al módulo.


----------



## cwva (Sep 18, 2019)

he solucionado al 100% el fallo.... MUY FACIL, hay que eliminar (sacarlo) al regulador 78m05 del modulo, puentear los extremos (la entrada y salida del regulador), el pin central es masa (GND) y, alimentarlo externamente con un 7805 normal de 1,5 A. y adios ruidos.


----------



## josco (Sep 18, 2019)

Vaya habra que probar con lo del regulador 7805 como dices cwva, por que tambien me ha pasado eso del ruido. ligero pero me ha pasado con algunos que he adaptado. para la proxima lo aplicare. saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2019)

Y reemplazar el 7805 en la plaqueta ? Quizás vinieron fallados . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2019)

Lo preocupante de esas fallas es que implican un NULO control de calidad, mas allá de las etiquetas esas que dicen "Q.C.passed" que las deben poner como las de la ropa de la Salada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2019)

El control de calidad *SI* lo hacen :

Perfecto : Europa , EEUU.
Anda . . .  : Sudacaje , México , etc
No anda : . . .  veremos . . .


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 19, 2019)

Interesante observación, ese módulo regulador de 5 voltios SMD, sea el causante de la falla... Gracias por el Dato.


----------



## ni (Sep 19, 2019)

Control de calidad nahh ...
Esto va a ser como los modulos para arduino y demás, muchos de los componentes de estos modulos son como dicen aquí directamente truchos.


----------

